# My Pearl Sphynx :)



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

For a long time was not at a forum  I had new cats. And I wish to show you them  

First I shall show smallest very much I love this girl. It the most cheerful. The most fighting  And little bit harmful: )


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

Its sister At it a charming nose and a fashionable shoulder


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

1.5 months it is well visible a bow at Bow










Shoulder Bow


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

Afa


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

Akela


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

Afa


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

Oh wow, they are all just GORGEOUS!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

What a bunch of cuties!! Great photos.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute!


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

*Hana*. *Lori*. *DesnBaby* - Thanks I am glad that my children - like you. they remarkable, fast, hot and very tender. It is So much happiness in the house!


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

:arrow:


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

:arrow:


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

Nagual


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

Angel Anni


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

they are soo beautifull... :luv


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

They are just so wonderful looking! What are their personalities like?


----------



## Ren-Ai (Jun 24, 2006)

Beautiful and sweet! :kittyball


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

awwwwwww so cute!

I have a few questions!

Do they get fleas?
Do you have to keep the house warm for them?


----------

